# In the Mood, a contemporary romance



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I currently have five romances available in Kindle format. The first that I Kindled myself was IN THE MOOD, a light, fun contemporary romance:











IN THE MOOD is a re-released novella (24,000 words) and is currently priced at ninety-nine cents. Here's the description:

_Jude Patterson is a sexy but shy romance novelist who discovers the flowery language he's always used in historical love scenes doesn't translate well to contemporary romances. Alyssa Stone is a beautiful fan who offers to help him learn to write better love scenes.

Jude is fascinated by Alyssa, whose confident and sensual demeanor conceals a very vulnerable interior. Before long, he's the one showing her how to write love scenes... and maybe even how to write happy endings_...


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

First let me say that many people who know me will say the first thing that caught my eye was the cover.   One of the first things for romances that I look at will be a cover and yours caught my eye right off.

I loved the story. While I normally read romance with suspense, In the Mood was a refreshing change that I truely enjoyed. I loved Jude and Alyssa as characters and as an author who struggles with the sex scenes myself (yes, I admit that) I fully understood where he was coming from a lot of the time. You brought them to life in a way that I admire. Great work!

If I had been Jude though, I think I would have tossed Mark.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks so much, Sierra!  I have to admit to not being very artistic, so I had to go for something simple.  I thought to myself, "What sells romances?  Bare male chests sell romances!"  Well... at least they sell them to ME *smiles*.

I am delighted to know you enjoyed my story.  And if you're the Sierra who left the kind review on Amazon... thanks twice!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Yep, that was me and bare male chests normally sell romances to me too.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow! I'm delighted to report that _In the Mood_ was purchased a whole lot today, and is now at #87 in the Kindle contemporary romance category! Thanks so much to everyone who's bought it!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Congrats, Ellen!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

just purchased both!  Any idea on the pg counts on these are?  just curious


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks, guys! Someone on the Kindle boards pointed out to me my books were featured on this blog:

http://www.booksontheknob.blogspot.com/

Presumably this explains it. A little exposure is a wonderful thing!

Mistyd, thanks for buying them! _All I Ever Wanted_ is 104,000 words (slightly more than the average romance novel word count, which usually runs between 90-100,000 words), which would be around 400 pages in a typeset edition. _In the Mood_ is 24,000 words, which would be around a hundred pages.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

EllenFisher said:


> Thanks, guys! Someone on the Kindle boards pointed out to me my books were featured on this blog:
> 
> http://www.booksontheknob.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...


thx look forward to reading them


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

How exciting for you. #87 is awesome. But I just looked and you're now #71.
Off to get a sample.
deb


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you, Deb!  I'm close to the top thousand in overall Kindle sellers, too.  I really hope I get there, even if only for a little while *smiles*.

ETA: "In the Mood" dropped to #899 in the Kindle store and #49 on the Kindle contemporary romance list.  "All I Ever Wanted" is down to #73 in the contemporary list, too.  Thanks to everyone for buying my books!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

_In the Mood_ has been doing great, thanks to you wonderful readers-- it's still at #66 on the Kindle contemporary romance list! It's gotten three great reviews, too (two five-star and one four-star), with readers saying lovely things like "I couldn't put this down," "a fantastic story," "couldn't stop reading", and "a superb story." I really appreciate all your support!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

_In the Mood_ continues to march along as my best seller. It's sold well over 600 copies now, and has been pretty consistently on the Kindle Contemporary Romance bestseller list (it's at #67 right now). Also, it just received another nice four-star review that called it "very fun." I'm not sure why this one is selling so well (I suspect it might be the particularly hunky torso on the cover!) but I'm very grateful to those of you who've bought it! Thanks so much!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hunky torsos sell! I wanted hunky torsos on my covers but can't find stock photos that suit that purpose.   Congrats!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm thrilled because _In the Mood_ just sold its five hundredth copy this month! Thanks to all you lovely readers!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

It's a great story! I was just telling my mom about it and she can't wait to read it  Congratulations!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

gonna order it today!  and congrats!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you both!

_In the Mood_ has hit a big milestone; it's my first indie book to sell over a thousand downloads. Thanks again to all those who have bought it!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

In the Mood is continuing to sell well.  It's up to five reviews now, averaging over four stars, and nice comments such as "Ms. Fisher definitely gets 4 stars for originality" and "a notch above the romances I usually see."  Thank you, lovely readers!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

In the Mood just got a lovely five-star review from Ruth Ann Nordin, who called it "very well written" and added, "I was impressed with Ellen Fisher's writing style. She knows how to pull a reader in from the very first page and keep you wanting to read. The hero was a real sweetheart. It'd be hard not to like a guy like that. The heroine is realistic, given her past and what she'd been through. It took a guy like the hero to break through her shell. An alpha guy would not have pulled it off... And last, but not least, I'd definitely label this as steamy."


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, Ellen. . . .it doesn't look like you've gotten the usual welcome letter -- at least not for _this_ title -- so I thought I'd rectify that:

Welcome! 

Also, as a reminder, we invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. (Looks like you've got that covered.) Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks, Ann.  It's the weirdest thing... once I took off my last avi, I couldn't get another one to upload. I tried several times, and it just wouldn't upload one for some reason.  But I just tried again after seeing your note, and voila, it added it with no problems.  Weird.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm glad it worked for you. . . .but I assure you . . . . *I* had nothing to do with it!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I got the nicest five-star review on Amazon for this one today!  The reviewer started off the review with "Wow!" (it doesn't get much better than that for a writer ) and wrote, "The story is short and sweet-the love scene is touching, honest and sprinkled with lesson's. Start to finish is like a nice sunrise on the lake cabin deck with your favorite coffee."


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Ellen, I just read this story a couple of nights ago and really enjoyed it! My only complaint is that it ended so quickly. You do such an amazing job of character development, I'm not ready to close the book on them when the story's over. I'd read a 500 page book if you would please write it! (And pay for it accordingly, too  )


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks, hsuthard.  Glad you enjoyed it!  My full-length novels are All I Ever Wanted (contemporary romance), Never Love a Stranger (sci fi romance), and Love Remembered (historical romance).  The closest to 500 pages is Love Remembered.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm delighted to report that _In the Mood_ has now sold over 2000 copies! Many thanks to all you awesome readers!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

EllenFisher said:
 

> I'm delighted to report that _In the Mood_ has now sold over 2000 copies! Many thanks to all you awesome readers!


congrats!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks, scarlet!


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

That's brilliant, Ellen. Well done.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I just noticed that_ In the Mood _is only seven downloads away from 2500 sold!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

EllenFisher said:


> I just noticed that_ In the Mood _is only seven downloads away from 2500 sold!


Way cool!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks, scarlet!  I'm thrilled that it's still selling after all this time!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm happy to say _In the Mood_ is still my bestseller! It's just gotten two nice five-star reviews on Amazon. One reader wrote, "This was my first Ellen Fisher book and wasn't sure what to expect. I couldn't believe how quickly it grabbed me in! I wish it'd been a longer read....can't wait to begin another of her books. In fact, I've already purchased several more!!" The other wrote, "This was an amazing short read! The sex was very intimate and erotic, the character well developed for such a short story."

Thanks to my kind reviewers, and to everyone who's bought this one!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Wonderful reviews, Ellen. Congratulations.


----------

